#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-12-18
<UbuPhillup> Ekkehardt: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+pots/ubuntu-release-upgrader/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions würdest du dir das mal ansehen und dann sagen ob ich das so lassen kann?
<UbuPhillup> evil-god: du kannst dir es auch gerne ansehen ;)
<Ekkehardt> Ich sehe keine Übersetzung %)
<UbuPhillup> Ekkehardt: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+pots/ubuntu-release-upgrader/de/25/+translate
<UbuPhillup> sorry
<Ekkehardt> Nee, nix...
<UbuPhillup> höö
<UbuPhillup> muss jetzt leider los, sehe mir das nachher noch mal an
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-12-20
<DerLinke> moin
<phillip[m]> moin
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-12-25
<DerLinke> moin
<phillip[m]> moin
<DerLinke> frohe Weihnachten :P
<DerLinke> Hab die letzte Zeit bissl mit Übersetzen verbracht, hoffe da war etwas nützliches dabei ;)
<DerLinke> for sure, they got the benefit
<DerLinke> sorry falsches fenster :D
